# smoked mac'n'cheese



## cartz1 (Dec 11, 2010)

anybody do this. when i saw this on qvc for the masterbuilt promo, it looked great, but no real direction how to go about it.


----------



## les3176 (Dec 11, 2010)

I have smoked mac and cheese once before,cooked the noodles,made the cheese sauce combine all then i put into a alum foil pan.put on the smoker for about 2-3 hours right around 225 i used cherry and oak wood.it was pretty darn good


----------



## cartz1 (Dec 11, 2010)

thanks.just wasn't sure of times/temps. thinkin maybe apple/pecan. most likely one batch with some pepper jack, just to try something different


----------



## eman (Dec 11, 2010)

taste it afyer each hour as the first time i did it it was to smokey


----------



## biaviian (Dec 11, 2010)

Tastes even better the next day.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a killer 7 cheese mac and cheese recipe that I am going to try smoking soon. I dont know why I have not done it yet


----------



## eman (Dec 11, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> I have a killer 7 cheese mac and cheese recipe that I am going to try smoking soon. I dont know why I have not done it yet


Because just like me you have a bucket list thats longer than santas list.


----------



## rdknb (Dec 11, 2010)

I love smoked mac and cheese.  7 cheese that sounds good


----------



## smokingjhawk (Dec 12, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> I have a killer 7 cheese mac and cheese recipe that I am going to try smoking soon. I dont know why I have not done it yet




 Well are you going to share that recipe? Pleeeeeeeeeeeeease!!!!!!


----------



## tyotrain (Dec 12, 2010)

smoked mac n cheese is great you will love it


----------



## dtcunni (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm with the JayHawk....Please Share!!!!!


----------



## dalton (Dec 13, 2010)

I just smoked 30lbs of cheese for christmas gifts and I will have some extra.  should try some mac and cheese  mmmmmm!


----------



## bpopovitz (Dec 13, 2010)

I've done smoked mac & cheese a few.  I like to keep it simple.  Here's a really easy recipe I've posted here before.

*Basic recipe:*

2 cups uncooked elbow macaroni

1 stick butter

12 ounces yellow cheddar cheese

4 Ozs. mozzarella cheese

5 cups milk

 salt and pepper to taste

Pre heat oven 350,

Layer macaroni, butter, and cheese in the order given in a 9-by-13 dish.  Pour milk over the top layer. Bake 1 hr. do not cover.

To prevent this dish from becoming too brown and crusty, cover with foil for the last 15 min. of baking.

For the smoker it took 1 hour 40 minutes at 250 . 

I will warn anyone wanting to try this it is a bit different from the normal creamy mac& cheese that everyone is used to.  The texture it a bit lumpy.  Although it can be smoothed out by substituting some velveeta for some of the cheddar. 

Here's the link to the origianl thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/96882/no-boil-macaroni-mac-cheese

Some really brilliant ideas for additions on this thread, not my ideas but brillian none the less :).

The best part of this recipe, the macaroni does not have to be pre-cooked before assembly.

.


----------



## dalton (Dec 13, 2010)

well I read this post this morning and was so inspired by it that I made mac and cheese (with a little sausage) for lunch.  I have never made cheese sauce from sratch before so I pulled out my trusty "joy of cooking" reference book and gave it a try.  I used some smoked sharp chedder that I had made around thanksgiving and I added some parmesan cheese too.  it was GREAT!  I am going to have to try that again sometime on bigger scale. 

thanks for the inspiration!

dalton


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 13, 2010)

smokingjhawk said:


> Scarbelly said:
> 
> 
> > I have a killer 7 cheese mac and cheese recipe that I am going to try smoking soon. I dont know why I have not done it yet
> ...


Here you go but you are going to hate me. Try this one not smoked first then if you can make the payments on the second batch try it in the smoker. We did this for a rehersal dinner we catered in our back yard and almost everyone begged us for the recipe.

_*7 Cheese Mac and Cheese*_

1 lb elbo macaroni
6 eggs
½ cup cubed Velveeta cheese ( cube this small so it will melt faster)
¼ lb (1 stick) butter, melted
3 cups half-and-half, divided
2 cups grated sharp yellow Cheddar, divided
1 cups grated extra-sharp white Cheddar
3/4 cup grated mozzarella
1/2 cup grated Asiago
1/2 cup gratedguyere

1/2 cup grated Monterey Jack
1/2 cup grated Muenster
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 Tbs black pepper

1. Preheat the oven to 325 degrees F. Bring a large saucepan of salted water to a boil. Add the macaroni and cook until slightly al dente, about 10 minutes. Drain and set aside to keep warm.

2. Whisk the eggs in a large bowl until frothy.

3. Add the Velveeta, butter and 2 cups of the half-and-half to the large bowl of eggs

4. Add the warm macaroni tossing until the cheese has melted and the mixture is smooth.

5. Add the remaining half-and-half, 1 1/2 cups of the sharp yellow Cheddar, the remaining grated cheeses, and salt and pepper, tossing until completely combined in the large bowl.

6. Pour the mixture into 9 by 13-inch casserole or baking dishes (approximately 3 (3-quart) baking dishes) and bake for 30 minutes.

7. Sprinkle with the remaining 1/2 cup of sharp yellow cheese and bake until golden brown on top, about 30 minutes more

Servings: 8

Oven Temperature: 325°F

Cooking Times
Preparation Time: 20 minutes
Cooking Time: 1 hour


----------



## cartz1 (Dec 13, 2010)

now THAT'S what i'm talkin' 'bout. awesome recipe. sure it's a little pricier than velveeta n' elbows, but there are some things you can't cheat with smoke. if you don't mind, me thinks a little plagarism is in order. thanks a bunch there scarbelly.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 13, 2010)

cartz1 said:


> now THAT'S what i'm talkin' 'bout. awesome recipe. sure it's a little pricier than velveeta n' elbows, but there are some things you can't cheat with smoke. if you don't mind, me thinks a little plagarism is in order. thanks a bunch there scarbelly.


Plager all you want but share any changes you make with the rest of us. Trust me when I tell you this - it is a game changer adn I am not taking any credit for its creation. One of my 4H moms told me she has gained 14 # because of this recipe


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow guys I just ate & now all I can think about is Mac n chesse


----------



## dtcunni (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks scarbelly! I'm gonna attempt this on Christmas eve!


----------



## ak1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Scar, that recipe looks fantastic. 

Can't wait to try it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 14, 2010)

Yea we have made smoked Mac n Cheese a couple of times and we like the Heart-Ache-Mac personally. That has alot of home made bacon and enough cheese to choke a horse. I like some good extra sharp cheddar and then some gruyere also it taste so good and has a little tang to it too.


----------



## niy-45 (Nov 2, 2011)

I followed bpopovitz's recipe minus the 4 Ozs. mozzarella cheese....came out Great...actually the leftovers tased even better...I dont know why though? Started with uncoked elbows







Used Chedder and Pepper Jack...gave it a nice little kick!







Milk,elbos and cheese.  I would suggest adding one cup less then the recipe because myu results came out a little to soupy for my likeing. but I still liked it.







MMM....MMM.....mmmm....damn GOOD!!


----------

